# Chokoloskee report, 30 May



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Great report Captain. I thought I only brought you bad luck with your motor.


----------



## rspehL (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks Capt., I am headed down on Friday and tying up some of your guide's pattern flys now.


----------

